# In need of best route!!!



## Thor and Broomhilda (Oct 8, 2018)

Hey im about to hitch from Klamath falls Oregon to little rock Arkansas, and I'm searching for the best route, best to fly and safest with the early winter coming. Very much appreciated


----------



## Ezra Fyre (Oct 8, 2018)

Looking at atlas, I'd say, hitch south & either hitch i80 to Omaha & then south again...
Or, hitch south, & hitch i40 across.... That's the warmer route....

But, I've never hitched... So, I'd try sticking to major roadways... But that's me.


----------



## WhereeverIMayRoam (Oct 8, 2018)

I would go South, first through Cali, then AZ, New Mexico, Texas, etc. Be safe and have fun out there!


----------



## Ezra Fyre (Oct 8, 2018)

WhereeverIMayRoam said:


> I would go South, first through Cali, then AZ, New Mexico, Texas, etc. Be safe and have fun out there!



That's the i40 route


----------



## train in vain (Oct 8, 2018)

40 would probably be fastest. But id take the train haha.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Oct 8, 2018)

yup if you take the train it will go all the way to Memphis and just a short hop from there is LRAR.


----------



## Thor and Broomhilda (Oct 9, 2018)

train in vain said:


> 40 would probably be fastest. But id take the train haha.


I would but i have no experience and my dog is a bitch, whines growls barks and shit. Good guard dog! I plan on hopping next year if I can find a road dawg to catch out with.


----------



## atomicnumber9 (Oct 9, 2018)

Respect that you know when not to travel by freight with your pooch. Safe travels yo!


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 9, 2018)

Haha, Im in Bend, just came from that direction. Easiest and fastest way would be Hwy 97>I5>I40>LRAR


----------



## Thor and Broomhilda (Oct 9, 2018)

Coywolf said:


> Haha, Im in Bend, just came from that direction. Easiest and fastest way would be Hwy 97>I5>I40>LRAR


What are some good towns to fly in or towns to avoid altogether?


----------



## Dameon (Oct 9, 2018)

I've put together a route for you based on my own travels. This is the optimal route.
https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Kla...100df35b17!2m2!1d-92.2895948!2d34.7464809!3e0


----------

